# Greetings mantidforum friends!



## lunarstorm (Aug 25, 2011)

Did you know that warm tidings are heading your way via the Seattle area 'net? I'll bet most of you outside of the frequently-cloudy pacific northwest (USA) have recently experienced much higher temperatures, so perhaps sending "cool tidings" would be more appropriate?

So. This is the spot where I'm supposed to introduce myself? *looks around* Hrm. Well, I supposed I can stop lurking and type somethin' for ya. But take my thanks in advance for reading this post (even if you stop reading right here!) Hah!  

I'm an animal lovin' computer guy in his 30s who has always been fascinated by the praying mantis but have never owned one. I've enjoyed taking care of exotic pets (chinchillas) and continue to tend to exotic plants (orchids) and exotic-looking cats (bengals - they're a hoot, highly recommend 'em to anyone who wants a fun and playful cat) but I've never had a mantis, nor know of anyone else who has either. But all of that's about to change! After a fair amount of consideration and research on my part, I got the "OK" from my fiance to own a mantid (she has arachnophobia, so I wasn't sure how she'd feel about a praying mantis.)  

Thus my mantis-owning adventure begins (express-shipped package arrives soon!) and I'm very thankful for this forum, looks like a ton of great people, resources, pics, stories, etc. Huge props to the friendly and knowledgeable folks runnin' this place (that includes admins and the helpful users!)

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 25, 2011)

greetings! what species?


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome from Cali!


----------



## lunarstorm (Aug 25, 2011)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> greetings! what species?


Hierodula parviceps.



d17oug18 said:


> Welcome from Cali!


Thanks! I dig Cali!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome from Yuma.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## ismart (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## GreenOasis (Aug 25, 2011)

WELCOME, WELCOME! Glad you found this place...there are a lot of great people here, bursting with knowledge to share with you.

You'll end up with at least a dozen species in no time at all.

Better warn the future "Mrs. Mantis-keeper!"


----------



## Ryan.M (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Adam!


----------



## lunarstorm (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, you folks sure know how to make a new member feel special! Thanks everyone.


----------



## sporeworld (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome!

Bengals, huh? Very cool!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome, bring the girlfriend too!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 25, 2011)

How big do those cats get? I'd love to see some pics.

Oh and WELCOME :lol: !!


----------



## lunarstorm (Aug 26, 2011)

mantidsaresweet said:


> How big do those cats get? I'd love to see some pics.


Ask and you shall receive! They're domestic cats (thus my "exotic-looking cats" mention) but this should give you an idea of what they look like.


----------



## Malti (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome  love the bengals although ones I've seen where always greyish


----------



## Rick (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## RevWillie (Aug 26, 2011)

Greetings from a Florida orchid nurseryman!


----------



## lunarstorm (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks Rick, hope you and yours weathered the hurricane without issue.

RevWillie - a Florida orchid nurseryman eh!? Very cool! Random tidbit: I've been successful in finding wild orchids (_Calypso bulbosa var.occidentalis_) in the Seattle area. I bet Florida has some cool stuff growing in the swamps (the thought of encountering gators makes me take pause...)


----------



## RevWillie (Aug 28, 2011)

I have seen 3-4 species of wild orchids on San Juan Island, Puget Sound. Florida has several cool varieties of wild orchids but you are right: the best place to find them is the Fakahatchee Swamp which is full of gators, water moccasins, and poisonous spiders.

What mantis species are you going to be raising?


----------



## lunarstorm (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm starting with an adult female h. parviceps. Already debating my next species, but I'm getting excited at the idea of raising nymphs and experiencing a full life cycle. At any rate, up next will probably be ghosts.

I'm starting to convert a wall/corner of my home office into a mantis palace and if/when I get supplies to monitor/control the humidity and temps, I'll try Idolomantis Diabolica and/or Orchids. I really dig the appearance of the orchid mantis but they don't seem to be very easy to obtain in the US currently. Next spring/summer I'll probably buy a Chinese ooth and release some into the wild.


----------

